# Edisto Beach - Report



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

My In-laws invited my wife and I down to Edisto for the weekend after Thanksgiving, and I was determined to spend the majority of it on the beach to do some sharking, despite the cold, windy forecast.:fishing:

I arrived Fri. and set up about 1pm off of Big Bay Point. The location is great for sharks because there is 30-40ft deep water about 75 yds. off the beach. My setup involves three rods: a 12ft heavy spinning outfit for casting deep, a 7ft heavy fighting rod with a vintage Penn-Delmar No. 285 reel for a shallow rig, and a MH conventional outfit for smaller sharks or bluefish. 

I started off using large chunks of skate on 11/0 hooks for the larger rigs, and whole frozen finger mullet on the light-weight outfit. Since the bait wasn't freshly caught, the sharks didn't touch it. Even with replacing the bait, there was no action for the 3 hrs. 

As a testament to the importance of fresh bait, I was able to net some horse mullet that moved into the surf as the sun went down and quickly cut it up and baited my rigs. After no more than 10 min. in the water, I was hooked up. The two and a half ft. Finetooth shark wasn't much of a contest for a 12 ft. surf stick, but it was a welcome catch.








Almost as soon as I had that one released, I got another hookup on the light outfit and brought in an adult sharpnose in the 3ft. range. The weather stayed warm on Fri. but overnight a strong NE blow cooled things off.

The next day was cold and windy and the waders and rain gear really came in handy. The fishing was slow all day, and even though the mullet were around, they seemed to be moving by themselves, not in schools so they were impossible to catch. There was definitely enough bait around, because there were dolphins swimming so close to shore that one swam UNDER one of my lines! 
The pattern ended up being the same as the previous day with the mullet coming in force about 4pm. I still only managed to catch a few. I rigged a whole one on the heavy rig and this is all I got to show for it:








Yep. Dang shark somehow managed to bite a perfect chunk of bait from around the point of the hook. So I cut it into bite size pieces and... voila!








Another large Atlantic Sharpnose. And just as a disclaimer, all three sharks were safely released.

I'm still holding out for a nice 6 foot bull or a blacktip, but I'm still learning. I gotta work my way up I guess.

If there's anyone else that fishes at Edisto, I'd love to hear about what you catch and where you like to set up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

HELLUVA good report, Chumrunner, thanks!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice report. I have some friends that go to Edisto every Thanksgiving as well.

It was a cold and windy weekend.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Apr 6, 2007)

I think there is a channel, its probably the area you were talkin bout with the steep dropoffs close in, the locals consider that area a tiger shark breeding ground. Looks like you had fun congrats, thats a cool beach.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah I usually fish the channel right off the point and it definitely gets deep quick. Didn't hear anything about tigers though. Sounds like fun


----------

